# BC Survival



## ATandT (Dec 15, 2010)

Does anyone have any information about British Columbia groups out there.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Check out Survival Bill : Survival & Bushcraft Forums • Index page
The founder is from the coast but anything but left 
I 'am Grizz there, couldn't have that name here somebody else has it :gaah:


----------

